# 07 Bontrager carbon cranks/bb 700g?



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Cyclingnews.com reports a new crankset/bb combo from Bontrager made in conjunction with Stronglight and Race Face. The crank arms are hollow OCLV Boron, Race Face X-type BB, and Stronglight rings. Claimed weight is 700 grams! I love the subtle XXX markings as well.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

IMHO, pretty porky and bland looking.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

You realize this is for an Intergrated BB?
That weight looks really goo if it's on.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Really nice looking and if the weight is on, might be a nice WW choice unless they are overpriced. Problem is the RF bearing system sucks from what I hear.

Otherwise I like the look. My FSA K-Force and Token BB combo is lighter and stiff!

External BBs are nice for use of installation and cleaning your cranksets easliy.

I think the Stiffness issue is so overated!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> You realize this is for an Intergrated BB?
> That weight looks really goo if it's on.



Yup. Stronglight Activ Link, Time ASX Titan are already lighter and have integrated BB's. The Dura Ace 7800 crankset is a little more than 700 (730ish). And those are all actual weights. The Bontrager thing has yet to see the light of a dealer floor, so I'd be skeptical, right now, of any weight claims. The Zero Gravity crankset will be out in another month or two, and I'll bet the ZG will be lighter than the Bontrager thing as well.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*light and lighter*



split said:


> Cyclingnews.com reports a new crankset/bb combo from Bontrager made in conjunction with Stronglight and Race Face. The crank arms are hollow OCLV Boron, Race Face X-type BB, and Stronglight rings. Claimed weight is 700 grams! I love the subtle XXX markings as well.


Hmm.. Well, my present 10 year old setup doesn't have anything as flashy, snazzy and sexy as carbon, but it is a few grams lighter (Grafton SpeedStix aluminum cranks, 365 grams; Sugino 53/39 chainrings, 150 grams; Syncros Ti bottom bracket, 145 grams; steel bolts, 15 grams; total weight 670 grams).


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mark McM said:


> Hmm.. Well, my present 10 year old setup doesn't have anything as flashy, snazzy and sexy as carbon, but it is a few grams lighter (Grafton SpeedStix aluminum cranks, 365 grams; Sugino 53/39 chainrings, 150 grams; Syncros Ti bottom bracket, 145 grams; steel bolts, 15 grams; total weight 670 grams).


Along with those, you could add the non-integrated Pulsions, Campy Record CF cranks, and the alloy cranks. Zipp cranks. Extralites. KCNC. Storck Powerarms. Some of the TA cranks. All of 'em with the right BB, will get a person right around 700g or less.

I don't think Bontrager has come up with something that will help them grab a significant portion of the crank market. It's not innovvative. It's not distinctive. It's not light. I think you'll see 'em on a lot of Treks and LeMonds, but outside of those brands, I don't think they'll make a real dent.


----------

